# Hair dyers



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

What kind of hair dyer can I get my wife, the one she has now draws so many amps half the marina suffers a brown out when ever she turns it on.

Someone MUST have a better dyer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Pappy, 

If you're talking about 12 volt, they all pull down the batteries. 120VAC, look at the wattage. They're a power-hungry gadget.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

She can bring her own 120 vAC to the boat as long as you are wired properly for it. Just make sure the air conditioning is on a seperate curcuit ( either one 50 amps shore power cord or 2 30 amps cords) or you will blow the circuit. As far running it thru an inverter to 12 volts forget about it unless you have a massive battery bank.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Retcit is that a hair dyer or cutter, either way I can't find that on their website

That could be the answer though


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's his way of suggesting shaving a head me thinks.


poopdeckpappy said:


> Retcit is that a hair dyer or cutter, either way I can't find that on their website
> 
> That could be the answer though


----------



## anchorsaweigh (Aug 19, 2000)

I installed a 1000W inverter and wired it to the AC side of my breaker panel. My wife bought an 800W hair dryer and it works perfectly.

When we're on shore power, she plugs it in and off she goes. When we're on the mooring (most of the time) she switches the main AC breaker off and the inverter breaker on and that's that.

Takes her 5 - 10 minutes to dry her hair. Power consumption is minimal.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I read an article in a sailing magazine several years ago comparing AC and DC products for boaters. The bottom line was that AC appliances on inverters worked better and were easier on the batteries than DC appliances. It comes down to amp draw.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

There is a 12V hair dryer which only uses 144 watts. It is not nearly as effective as the 1000 watt AC ones, but is much kinder on your batteries.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> That's his way of suggesting shaving a head me thinks.


damn, and I fell for it


----------

